
Easy Ways to Increase Your Facebook Page's EdgeRank - itsmikemags
http://blog.getpostrocket.com/2012/06/7-easy-ways-to-increase-your-pages-edgerank/
======
DanielBMarkham
I've been playing around with Facebook and other social media for a couple of
years now. I have several fan pages, including one that I associate with my
blog -- [http://www.facebook.com/pages/What-To-
Fix/184671281560277?re...](http://www.facebook.com/pages/What-To-
Fix/184671281560277?ref=sgm)

To me a FB fan page is unlike anything else out there. It's not an email list,
though some people use it like that. It's not a group or circle, although it
kinda works like that also. And it's not a one-way tunnel.

I liked this article, but I wonder if the real power of Facebook Fan pages
isn't communication happening the other way -- getting feedback from your
readers and fans. It also would have been nice if the author could have told
us a bit about his real-world experiences before tossing out the list. How
much did these tips help him, in real numbers? Advice is easy. Proven advice
is much more difficult. This article walked the fine line between being useful
and just restating generalities. It was difficult as a reader to tell.

~~~
itsmikemags
Thanks for the comment. Good points all around. In regards to my background,
I'm a co-founder at PostRocket. We recently announced our seed funding here:
<http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/31/postrocket/>. Prior to co-founding
PostRocket, my team and I worked as social media consultants for big brands
and celebrities. If you check out the TechCrunch article, you'll see one of
our bigger past clients, Pitbull.

In regard to your point on feedback, I totally agree that is the most powerful
thing that you can get from a Facebook page; however, you can't get feedback
if your fans don't receive your messages. Multiple case studies have shown
that 90-98% of fans never go back to a page after 'liking' it, which means
that in order to get this feedback from them, you must conquer EdgeRank. If
you have any other feedback I'd love to hear it.

~~~
veb
I've noticed that images seem to be by far the most popular on Facebook. A
recent one I uploaded for my fan page
(<http://www.facebook.com/ModernSherlock>) got 12,000 'likes' and actually
reached over 51% of my audience. That was a bit of a milestone for me. :-)

I've also always stuck to only posting once or twice a day and mostly never in
the weekends.

~~~
itsmikemags
Thanks for commenting and awesome page-- I just liked it and that image. I
have to ask though, why have you chosen not to post on weekends?

~~~
veb
I took the liberty of thinking that if I'm too busy to Facebook in the
weekends, then everyone else is too. (Yeah... I know it doesn't work like
that).

------
_delirium
Posting 3-4 times per day seems quite high, unless the majority of your
followers are _really_ fans. Once postings get above 1/day on average, I'll
typically unfollow a page if it was just something I was casually interested
in, because it becomes too much clutter. Of course, there are a handful of
things I'd love to hear from as often as possible, but they are really a
minority.

~~~
itsmikemags
Totally understandable. Just to be clear, I suggested 2-3 times per day with
at least 4 hours between each post-- or at least 2-3 times per WEEK for those
who aren't able to devote too much time to their page. The thing is, even if
pages post 2-3 times per day, most fans will probably only see 1 of those
updates due to EdgeRank and whether or not that user is online. I've found
that 2-3 times per day is optimal to maximize reach and minimize negative
feedback (i.e. unlikes). Hope this helps.

------
majani
It absolutely depends on your audience. I've seen a football news site that
posts updates and commentary on their page between 60 and 100 times a day yet
their engagement, clickthrough and like stats are really good.

~~~
itsmikemags
That could be true, but the problem with that is that they are cannibalizing
their previous posts, not allowing them to really reach their true reach or
engagement.

